# Frankensteining a Gaming Computer



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

I have never made a computer before but i am ready to give it a try.

I want a computer capable of running a heavily filled browser and a mmo at the same time. I like to research my games and such while i play them. I am probably going to graduate to more demanding games in the future but I am currently only playing Elsword and I am incredibly lagging even when i close everything running in the background. 

I am using an hp with an AMD Phenom II X4 830 Processor with 2.80 GHz(not sure if i quoted that correctly) It has a 1.5 TB Hardrive and I've recently upgraded it from 6 gb memory to 16. It is running on a 32-bit windows 7 os. And finally, it has an ATI Radeon HD 4200 Video Card

That is what i know about it

What I want to do is take my current computer and play mad scientist with it and create my very own little monster.

So, what of this would i have to change to get a pc that can run more demanding games? I was looking at the links on google on what to get and where and how to install and all that jazz but i didn't understand why, how, or what the parts would do specifically.

I'd like to not just buy a gaming pc right off the line and if possible i'd like to not pay $2204(the final price i got from a cyberpower pc i picked out and "designed") for a custom built one.

So, my real question is, is it possible to rebuild my current pc into a gaming pc? if so, what is the preferred parts i should get and what kind of price range am i looking at? or is the Cyberpower pc the better price?

Also, if i go for the cyberpower pc, what sort of features should i choose?

Guidance for this N00b would be greatly appreciated.

Gamer Ultra CrossFireX I want the pretty white one o.0


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Astrint! Welcome to TSF!

Looks like we can reuse several parts and save some $$$.

What are the specs of the ram? Make/model and speed?

PSU? Make model watts?

What is your budget?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo & PSU?
Your 16GB of RAM is basically a waste. 8GB (2x4GB matched par) is more than plenty.
Games are mostly GPU dependent so your best option is a upper tier GPU and most likely a good quality PSU capable of handling it.
Stay away from pre-built PC's as they tend to use low quality parts.
We have a suggested build list and all builds use top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the Mobo & PSU?
> Your 16GB of RAM is basically a waste. 8GB (2x4GB matched par) is more than plenty.
> Games are mostly GPU dependent so your best option is a upper tier GPU and most likely a good quality PSU capable of handling it.
> Stay away from pre-built PC's as they tend to use low quality parts.
> We have a suggested build list and all builds use top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html





shotgn said:


> Hi Astrint! Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Looks like we can reuse several parts and save some $$$.
> 
> ...


My oh my am i confused @[email protected] First let me start off with, I have no idea what you guys are asking so i looked up "how to find the specs of my computer" and i still was lost but Tyree saved the day with his link.

Since the pieces don't seem to cost that much individually, i think i'll just need some guidance with finding all the right parts for my little monster. And then a name o.0

Newegg.com - Rosewill THOR V2-White Edition, THOR V2-W Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case, support up to E-ATX / XL-ATX, come with Four Fans

That is where i want to start.

I also want to use 12-16gb memory but it is more complicated than just throwing random parts together so what should i be looking for? What would be the best matches to put together for the type of computer i described? I was thinking of going somewhere in the direction of the $1200 AMD build in the link Tyree posted. 

Of course, i know the price will be going up a bit from there so lets say my price range is $2200 and then we'll be picky after that if we get to that point :thumb:

We can build it, you have the technology


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Like Tyree said you should really start here: TSF Hardware Team's Recommended New Builds - 2012 

We spent a long time creating those builds for people like yourself.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

ok then. thanks. but why exactly should i not go with a custom built one that i designed myself? And, what kind of customization liberties could i take with the $1200 AMD build?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

12-16GB of RAM is a waste. A2x4GB matched pair is more than plenty.
$150 is overkill for a case and you can get an almost identical case for less unless you really want white. Mid-Tower cases have plenty of room.
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Use our suggested build list as a guide and substitute any case you prefer.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

thank you for the help ^^


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome. When you get a proposed list, post it by Brand & Model and we can offer advice to help you get the best value for your dollars.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

I was going to pretty much copy the $1200 amd build aside from the chassis but i also like the sound of the $1600 Intel build, i just can't see myself spending $1600. Is there any middle ground that will have the benifits of both builds?


Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

I just found this chassis and i think it is a better fit for me. The handle would make traveling with it easier.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The primary cost difference between the two is the GPU and the SSD.
SSD's are quite expensive for the small advantage they provide and I see no need for any GPU that costs $500,


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

i have a couple questions about the LED lighting in the fans. First, wouldn't they cause more heat inside of the computer case? and Second, is it possible to change the LED colors without having to completely rewire the case?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

LEDs emit very little heat.

In order to change the color you have to change the LED. If you want multiple colors you will have to wire in multiple colors of LEDs. 

Light-emitting diode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't get so caught up in "bells and whistles" that you forget what a computer system is for. Most of is consider anything that doesn't contribute directly to the functionality of the system to be not worth adding.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

so, basically, installing a new fan with the color LED i want would be the way to go >.> 

I wasn't exactly looking for fancy do-dads but rather just customizing the case itself a bit since i want it to be less "hey, i bought these parts and put this together" and more, "Behold! This is my masterpiece!!" 

But I understand what you mean. Don't worry about things like paint and etching and prettiness at the moment but i figured just switching out a red fan for a green fan wouldn't be so bad. Would it?


Newegg.com - GELID Solutions FN-FW12PL-18 120mm Green LED Case cooler

Would this be an acceptable fan for a gaming computer? I like the thought of Green on Black so i want to trade the red in the case with green.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

Newegg.com - APEVIA CF12SL-UGN 120mm Green LED Case Cooling Fan

or should i go with this? it comes in multiple sizes and has good reviews.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bear in mind that you will be the one that has to look at the PC on a daily basis and lights can become very annoying in a very short time. I don't even connect the power and Hdd activity lights on my own PC's.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, Newegg has everything o.0

Newegg.com - HP Pavilion P6620F (BM419AA#ABA) Desktop PC Phenom II X4 820(2.8GHz) 6GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity ATI Radeon HD 4200 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

I am pretty sure that that is the computer i am using right now. I was wondering, would i be able to use the chassis from this computer for the amd or intel builds?

It'd save me a bit of cash if i can but I'm not against buying a new one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That HP is Batx (backwards), OEM cases can be difficult to install retail parts in and there cooling abilities leaves much to be desired.
There are several good quality cases in the $50 to $75 range.

CoolerMaster: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Cooler Master, $50 - $75

Antec: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Antec, $50 - $75

Corsair: Newegg.com - Corsair Carbide Series 300R Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Astrint said:


> I have never made a computer before but i am ready to give it a try.
> 
> I want a computer capable of running a heavily filled browser and a mmo at the same time. I like to research my games and such while i play them. I am probably going to graduate to more demanding games in the future but I am currently only playing Elsword and I am incredibly lagging even when i close everything running in the background.
> 
> ...


I would like to step back to the beginning for a moment...

You stated that you are running 16GB of RAM on a 32bit OS... This is extrememly wasteful. The 32bit OS cannot use any more than 3.5GB (4GB) of your installed RAM. My first suggestion to you is to upgrade to the 64bit OS to make use of the added RAM.

Secondly, your video card is a Low-tier card. It is basically the Discrete equivalent to on-board graphics. The only real advantage it has is dedicated memory. (Unless it is the Onboard Video)

Also, I didn't see mention of your PSU... It is a pretty long thread, so I may have missed it... I am going to assume you are using the OEM PSU. 

First thing you need to mention is how much you are willing to spend. If you have a good amount of money set aside, perhaps customizing one of our Suggested builds is the best option for you.

If you want to increase gaming performance with your current rig... This is my suggestion...


Upgrade to 64bit Windows. Take advantage of the RAM you already have installed.
Upgrade your GPU. I would need to know your budget before making recommendation.
Power Supply - Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-XXB9 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply (550W would do nicely as well, but is out-of-stock ATM)

The Video Card and Power Supply can be used in future upgrades. They are safe purchases. The reason I suggested the XFX PSU is because it is a very good, high quality (SeaSonic built) unit that has plenty of overhead for future upgrades. You would be very hard pressed to find a Power supply of that quality for less. (The SeaSonic X-series PSUs are $140-$200).

One more thing I need to know... Does your PC have a PCIe 16x slot?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I assume from comments this is an OEM computer... If that is the case, what is the brand and full model number?


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

The computer is a refurbished HP that i bought off of BestBuy. I had a previous computer crash while saving up and had to get what i could afford at the time) and the model number is P6620F (BM419AA#ABA) according to newegg. i think... I'm pretty far from tech savvy. I just barely keep the thing running. Apparently >.>

As for my spending range, I am willing to spend whatever i have to. it'd be nice if i could save a bit of money here and there on the non-essentials but i am willing to go for the gold and save for each piece that is on the build list here or whatever you recommend as a substitute.

I am going to look into the quick upgrades you mentioned for this computer though. If I could manage to beef this one up a little bit I can take my time building a new one from scratch.

Thank you all for the patience and guidance ^^ I want to learn this stuff so I can be able to do it again in the future and you all are being very helpful.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post #19= Wise recommendation from GZ.
If you want to upgrade, follow his advice.
If you want to build new, use the suggested build list link provided in Post # 3 & 5.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

Should i upgrade to windows 8 64bit or just go for 7 64bit?


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

and I am going to try to do both the upgrade and the new build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I would go with 7.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Personally, I would go with 7.


If you have an older OEM machine I'd say go with 7. However, I don't see any reason not to use 8 on a new build, _if _you use quality components. The more time I spend with 8 the more I like it. Also, my new build isn't all that new (3-year-old tech) yet everything, being built of quality components by quality manufacturers like Asus, Gigabyte, Sapphire and Corsair is 100% compatible with Windows 8.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Astrint said:


> ...Newegg.com - HP Pavilion P6620F (BM419AA#ABA) Desktop PC Phenom II X4 820(2.8GHz) 6GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity ATI Radeon HD 4200 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit...


I believe this is the original PC that the OP had, along with the changes he mentioned.



GZ said:


> If you want to increase gaming performance with your current rig... This is my suggestion...
> 
> 
> Upgrade to 64bit Windows. Take advantage of the RAM you already have installed.
> ...


Agreed! +1


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

I do still need a little help with upgrading my current OEM computer. specifically the GPU. I'm buying 64 bit on the 6th and then I am going to go for the power supply later in the month. After that I will start buying parts for the one i will build.

I don't really make a lot in a short period of time but I am willing to pay somewhere around 200-300 dollars on this computer for a GPU. For the future build, I am willing to pay whatever i have to for the performance needed to play some of the more demanding games. I'm sort of a money burning a hole in my pocket kind of guy >.>


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Helios... It's easy to miss when threads get long.

Astrint... I want you to take a look at the following link... Is this your PC and does the motherboard have the long brown (PCIe) slot on it?

HP Pavilion p6600 Desktop PC series -  HP Pavilion p6620f Desktop PC Product Specifications - c02479654 - HP Business Support Center

My initial gut feeling was correct when I assumed it was integrated graphics...


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

Yup, that is Dale alright. Yes, I named him >.>


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Astrint said:


> Yup, that is Dale alright. Yes, I named him >.>


:grin:... Okay... My advice from before stands firm now. 

A new PSU is a must. I strongly urge you to consider the one that I have suggested.

As for a video card... It will be one of those items that you can get some serious performance out of, without spending an arm or a leg... 

I understand you want to be able to play games... What games would you most likely play?

I think we can find a nice card for you without breaking the bank... And you will be able to put any saved monies into your new build.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

I play a lot of mmo's that have a lot of detailed graphics for both the scenes and the moves. Elsword is my current one and it has rapid screen engulfing, spamming, detailed moves and fast paced characters who attack faster.

that's the best i can describe it and that is the kind of games i generally play.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been doing quite a bit of research on Video Cards lately... I believe that the following card has the best performance/price ratio in your price range

Newegg.com - EVGA 012-P3-1571-KR GeForce GTX 570 HD w/Display-Port (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

PCIe 2.0 for maximum compatibility with your current Hardware
EVGA is the recommended brand for NVidia GPUs.
It is "Last year's tech" but still performs extremely well at a lower price point. 

The following GPU will perform a bit better than the previously linked card, for a little more money, but it is also PCIe 3.0... Should be backwards compatible with your system, but experience has taught me that OEM systems are quite a bit more finicky than High-end motherboards.

Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-3662-KR GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Both cards will provide plenty of performance for your MMORPGs and modern 3D titles.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you very much GZ.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello, i am back ^^ I will be starting my upgrades and build after the new year. Hopefully very soon i will have Frankensteined my little monster. I may even start that instead of upgrading DALE.

My latest question is, how well does the $800 AMD build in the reccomended builds section work for gaming? What exactly can it handle? and what does "Upper Level Gaming" mean? I'd like a video example so i can judge if it would be something i'd be able to use, if possible. ^^

I want to start off with the lighter package and then i'll consider upgrading it to the $1200 build later. But i also would like to know if there is any changes going to be made to the builds for 2013 and what they would be.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

My system has a Phenom III 965 and a Radeon 6850 and can play most games out there today on moderate to high settings (but not the highest "ultra" settings). Lets compare it to the $800 build (numbers in parentheses are Passmark scores).

*CPU: *AMD FX-4170 (4958) > 965 Deneb (4305)

*Video Card: *Radeon HD 7850 (3705) > Radeon HD 6850 (2202)

Conclusion: Yes, the $800 AMD build will be OK for most gaming.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

thank you~~~ I will be back soon with more questions so be prepared o.o


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

is it possible to add an ssd card to the $800 AMD build? Or is it something i should not buy for the build?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can add one but SSD's are not a good value at this time considering their small advantage compared to their high cost.
When OEM builders start using them, prices should come down to a better bang for buck.
Adding that cost to a better GPU would be money better spent.


----------



## Astrint (Nov 29, 2012)

alright then. thank you again. i will likely be back later.


----------

